# dreamchi patterns for those interested :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here are the current available patterns. i didn't realize i had quite a few stocked up in my closet LOL...

#1
the pink camo is a more coarse material








#2
these were meant for backings but works as front if pleased. i used the one to the right as a backing for the summer exchange pillow








#3
the left one is a more coarse material








#4
more backings. and the jean material is pretty tough too








#5 i only have enough material to make one more of the *"pink choco souffle"* one which is the same one me and daisydoo has. and the owl&tree print is meant for madison but still have enough to make more with it ^^









oh i nearly forgot...the pattern one for summer exchange is up for grabs too









let me know if ur interested! :dance:

pricing goes as follows:
$25 for pillow
$10 shipping for U.S
u.s.p.s calculation for U.K
http://www.usps.com/tools/calculatepostage/welcome.htm?from=home_header&page=calculatepostage
choose from priority, 1st class, express
thought this would be easier on u guys:albino:
if u dont wanna bother with calculating it's $25
if ur in a pickle, we can work something out for shipping price since i love u guys ^_^

for princess ur still $15 shipping as u ordered before the price change. really didn't know shipping was so pricey before i sent them out LOL.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hey pidge im liking the pink polks dots one  very very cute and Elisefies!  x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> hey pidge im liking the pink polks dots one  very very cute and Elisefies!  x


Just the regular polka patterns? Not the one with the cute prints?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah just the polks dots..i lvoe them x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> yeah just the polks dots..i lvoe them x


hehe okay! would you like the trimming around it as well?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

yes please if thats ok? x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> yes please if thats ok? x


Sure thing  this is going to be one really pink pillow lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there a pillow inside? Or what is it stuffed with? Is it washable? What are the dimensions? Lots of questions, eh? :wink: :lol:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

we love pink here in this house lol x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Is there a pillow inside? Or what is it stuffed with? Is it washable? What are the dimensions? Lots of questions, eh? :wink: :lol:


hi T! it's in here http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49629
from my 1st post i made about them  of course pillow inside is included...LOL. let me know if ur interested 



*Princess* said:


> we love pink here in this house lol x


haha i can tell! any preference for the back color? pink? LOL:daisy:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ermm back colour..let me think....

pink please  lol x


----------

